# Software for drawing a patio cover



## garya505 (Oct 9, 2009)

I need some software for drawing a patio cover. Nothing fancy, just simple drawings for building permit, which is all our city code guys require. Got any good ones you can recommend?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, try THIS one.

Andy.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

or Sketchup http://www.sketchup.com/download

tutorials online and in youtube


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I couldn't agree with SketchUp any more enthusiastically. It's great.

I tried DraftSight, but just couldn't connect with it. But I hear some people love it. I guess I'm just spoiled by SketchUp.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

DraftSight is an open source equivalent of Autocad. I've used it, but has a high learning curve like autocad.

Sketchup is pretty easy to learn if you follow the tutorials.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

There's a new method out called pencil and paper;

Try it - it's fun, and the learning curve is flat!:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

tony.g said:


> There's a new method out called pencil and paper;
> 
> Try it - it's fun, and the learning curve is flat!:laughing:


Absolute non techie nonsense. You forgot to mention nobody knows how to sharpen a pencil anymore, or owns a sharpener, so I am going to suggest if the OP tries this half baked approach he get graph paper and an mechanical pencil.:laughing:

I like both SketchUp and DraftSight but as mentioned the learning curve for DraftSight is not casual. Both are free and open source. Google has abandoned future development and upgrades to SketchUp but this does not effect your need for a simple patio cover drawing. 

I forget the name but AutoCad has cloud based free software that would work for this. It is rather like a distilled version of the whole package. Nothing wrong with AutoCad by the way but the price point. And it has a steep learning curve too. 

Interesting you building department is requiring a drawing for a patio cover by the way? What is up with that unless you are doing something major structure wise?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Not unusual at all around here. 
I do all the prescriptive designs for covers and such for California and other parts. 

Andy.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

AndyGump said:


> Not unusual at all around here.
> I do all the prescriptive designs for covers and such for California and other parts.
> 
> Andy.


Andy, I guess I never thought about it all. When I practiced landscape design in Caliifornia and built outdoor structure a Landscape Architect that ended up buying my practice looked over drawings. 

We had people that dealt with permit issues but I do not remember non-structural things like patio covering needing building department supervision. Makes sense though I guess. California people come up with really strange building and patio ideas. Comes with snow deprivation I think.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here in Florida, even a sidewalk needs documentation.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sdsester said:


> Absolute non techie nonsense. You forgot to mention nobody knows how to sharpen a pencil anymore, or owns a sharpener, so I am going to suggest if the OP tries this half baked approach he get graph paper and an mechanical pencil.:laughing:
> 
> I like both SketchUp and DraftSight but as mentioned the learning curve for DraftSight is not casual. Both are free and open source. Google has abandoned future development and upgrades to SketchUp but this does not effect your need for a simple patio cover drawing.
> 
> ...


All of my drawings and schematics are done in pencil on paper. If I need to, I can scan them into the computer, then print a hard copy, or email it to someone.

It is a long lost art, of people knowing how to use grid paper, a ruler and pencil when making drawings, or doodling a sketch on paper, then roughing in the measurements.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> All of my drawings and schematics are done in pencil on paper. If I need to, I can scan them into the computer, then print a hard copy, or email it to someone.
> 
> It is a long lost art, of people knowing how to use grid paper, a ruler and pencil when making drawings, or doodling a sketch on paper, then roughing in the measurements.


Spent two years in hand drafting classes, and I wouldn't return to that mistake-prone environment for anything in the world. And with CAD (of any kind) any adjustments and/or re-dos take a matter of minutes, rather than complete throw-aways, and long, laborious days of replacement drawing, hoping nothing was missed... since you have no reasonable way to check.

No....... Going back to the dinosaur days of pencil and paper would be akin to giving up Air Conditioning.


----------



## misshoop (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Garya505,

I came across your post(s) tonight. Oddly enough, I'm adding a patio to our home as well. I'd love to chat, but can't message you until I have 15 post...maybe you can shoot me one?

I was able to get my own plans approved with the city. I wrestled many free online programs, and settle with this. Once you get the hang of it, it's easy.


----------



## misshoop (Sep 21, 2013)

*Btw,*

I forgot to mention. I'm in Albuquerque!


----------



## garya505 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I tried a few with varying success. I had good results with a trial version of TurboCAD 20 and it wasn't too difficult for me to learn, so I picked up a slightly older version, TurboCAD 18, on Amazon for $15. I don't know why I didn't connect with the others, but I'm a software developer so maybe TurboCAD just fits with the way my brain works. :nerd:


----------



## garya505 (Oct 9, 2009)

misshoop - check your PM.


----------

